# Veteran's Day Won't Be The Same!



## ClassicRockr (Nov 5, 2020)

We'll display/hang our American Flag and U.S. Navy Flag on our front patio, but definitely won't be going to sit in any restaurant for a Veteran's Day Meal. However, may order a "to go" Veteran's Day Dinner from Golden Corral. I sure don't want to miss my free dinner!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2020)

Is that all Veteran's Day means to you Classic Rockr?  Sad.


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2020)

There haven’t been any poppies at the few places I’ve been to lately.  Hoping maybe this weekend there will be some.  It’s doubtful anyone will be at the stores selling them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Is that all Veteran's Day means to you Classic Rockr?  Sad.


Hey, a free dinner is a free dinner and while I think ALL vets should get money for the rest of their lives for their years of service, a free dinner can still make you feel appreciated.  We usually get free burgers and fries from Red Robin.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2020)

I am not even going to respond further to this thread other than to say, as a Korean War Vet, I am offended.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am not even going to respond further to this thread other than to say, as a Korean War Vet, I am offended.


Well, my husband and I, as Vietnam veterans are not offended.  @Lewkat.  Plus my father WWII army airforce, my uncle, WWII Navy veteran at Peal Harbor during the bombing, my grandmother WWII Womans Army Corps, medical personnel, my mother’s father WWI army, my father’s father WWI and WWII and on and on with relatives that have served never turned down a free meal.  Oh, step father was WWII Army served with Patton.  My son army.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 21, 2020)

Didn't end up ordering a "to-go" order from Golden Corral, but did stop by there and pick up a Veteran's Day Free Meal Card that can be use up until May of 2021.


----------

